# Next question...



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 11, 2018)

So after some reading and determining that I want to start with gh or another anabolic, a bb friend trying to go pro gave me a source, can I ask that here in the forums if the site is credible ? Or is there a Mod that would be willing to Private Message me ?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 11, 2018)

You can ask. But you mentioned gh? Not sure what you expect to get from gh but I most definitely would not buy gh from a website. You can post the name of the source. So after a couple hours of reading you think you're ready? Seriously man.


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 11, 2018)

Seeker said:


> You can ask. But you mentioned gh? Not sure what you expect to get from gh but I most definitely would not buy gh from a website. You can post the name of the source. So after a couple hours of reading you think you're ready? Seriously man.


 it's one of the mirrored 5kits sources,( .bz .me ) and I forget the 3rd one, the have hypertropin at 405 a box (10 vile) and Tren(which I know is an anbolic) for like 100/ vile


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 11, 2018)

BogEyeVermin said:


> it's one of the mirrored 5kits sources,( .bz .me ) and I forget the 3rd one, the have hypertropin at 405 a box (10 vile) and Tren(which I know is an anbolic) for like 100/ vile



Definitely don't need any of those for a first cycle


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 11, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Definitely don't need any of those for a first cycle


 may I ask what I should look at ? Or is that a no no in the public forum ?


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 11, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Definitely don't need any of those for a first cycle


 actually let me rephrase, is oral DBol or the like where I should look? And does it from said source be legit ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 12, 2018)

BogEyeVermin said:


> So after some reading and determining that I want to start with gh or another anabolic, a bb friend trying to go pro gave me a source, can I ask that here in the forums if the site is credible ? Or is there a Mod that would be willing to Private Message me ?



Wow... my man slow down. Seriously. I don't want to see any mention discussion posts or indication that you are even thinking about sources until you know wtf you are doing...


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 12, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wow... my man slow down. Seriously. I don't want to see any mention discussion posts or indication that you are even thinking about sources until you know wtf you are doing...


 I learn quick man, not tryna brag this just mentioning it as credibility, I'm an electro mechanical engineer, I've done a lot of research on the internet till I came across this forum, joined so I could ask questions to confirm any doubt of inconsistency in information. I'm waaay beyond the macros, clean eating, structured and consistent training.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 12, 2018)

BogEyeVermin said:


> I learn quick man, not tryna brag this just mentioning it as credibility, I'm an electro mechanical engineer, I've done a lot of research on the internet till I came across this forum, joined so I could ask questions to confirm any doubt of inconsistency in information. I'm waaay beyond the macros, clean eating, structured and consistent training.



You know the questions you are asking would indicate otherwise.


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 12, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> You know the questions you are asking would indicate otherwise.


I guess I could see where you're coming from dude, but are you seeing where I'm coming from ? If you feel I need more to look into then out of respect for those of you in the site who are experienced I'll heed your unspoken advice

Edit : And also please remember im also here trying to weed out any inconsistencies in information I've read before joining the forum
Second edit : I Just came across the article I've shoulda read.. must've rolled right over it


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 12, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> You know the questions you are asking would indicate otherwise.


I actually thank you for speaking up because I'm seeing more where you're coming from, let me come back to this forum in a few weeks when I do ALOT more reading ON THIS SITE.


----------



## Jin (Jan 12, 2018)

BogEyeVermin said:


> I learn quick man, not tryna brag this just mentioning it as credibility, I'm an electro mechanical engineer, I've done a lot of research on the internet till I came across this forum, joined so I could ask questions to confirm any doubt of inconsistency in information. I'm waaay beyond the macros, clean eating, structured and consistent training.



Wow, what an amateur thing to say. You really think your aptitude for engineering/intelligence gives you any credibility in terms of using AAS properly?

You don't need to be smart to use AAS smartly. In fact, not being arrogant and remaining teachable are exceedingly better indicators if how you'll handle powerful exogenous hormones that can make or break you. 

Not a single one of us is beyond macros and consistent training. 

Listen, learn, stick around and in a year reread what you wrote and have a laugh. 

Welcome to The no BS board.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> Wow, what an amateur thing to say. You really think your aptitude for engineering/intelligence gives you any credibility in terms of using AAS properly?
> 
> You don't need to be smart to use AAS smartly. In fact, not being arrogant and remaining teachable are exceedingly better indicators if how you'll handle powerful exogenous hormones that can make or break you.
> 
> ...



In the words of big shaq 

The Jin go clack... scooby doo... poop poop poop ... Ya done now


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 12, 2018)

BEV, I've been on the stage for years.   I'm not beating you up but (No) one learns this game that quick.   Just when you think you knew everything.  You learn you don't know as much as you thought.  I think your repetitive questioning on this one subject does not look good.  Bud I'm new to boards in general. But I have to tell you if you don't know the answer to the question your asking, you got a long way to go.   But what ever your intention good luck to ya.  I know there  is ball busting here but I am trying to help.  

  on this sub





BogEyeVermin said:


> I learn quick man, not tryna brag this just mentioning it as credibility, I'm an electro mechanical engineer, I've done a lot of research on the internet till I came across this forum, joined so I could ask questions to confirm any doubt of inconsistency in information. I'm waaay beyond the macros, clean eating, structured and consistent training.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 12, 2018)

Also if you pay 405.00 for hypertropin, which is a underground  HGH, you didn't learn much.  Someone is trying to make money? Who?  If your telling me it's 405.00. First they are  considered a kit 100iu's , which are in vials.  Something is not right here, 405.00 Hypertropin, smh??????  Tren 100.00 a vial?????    I'm new here but something is not right????  If I picked up on this....  $405.00 for hypertropin?????  I'm sorry I'm just lost.



QUOTE=BogEyeVermin;453361]it's one of the mirrored 5kits sources,( .bz .me ) and I forget the 3rd one, the have hypertropin at 405 a box (10 vile) and Tren(which I know is an anbolic) for like 100/ vile[/QUOTE]


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 12, 2018)

This post just made me sleepy..... Good nite all.


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> Wow, what an amateur thing to say. You really think your aptitude for engineering/intelligence gives you any credibility in terms of using AAS properly?
> 
> You don't need to be smart to use AAS smartly. In fact, not being arrogant and remaining teachable are exceedingly better indicators if how you'll handle powerful exogenous hormones that can make or break you.
> 
> ...


 I mean if you would've read my entire response you'd see just how humble I am on the subject, so no bs chill tf out, maybe I'm reading your response a little more defensively than I should've, but yeah a lot changes in a year, but as to the original point of my response, it was all about showing that I'm here to learn and I learn quick, you can't be a half with to do what I do lmao, anyways no one said I was or you were, but I saw in a thread on here those are things that need adressed before even mentioning the subject of enhancement.(macros etc)


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 12, 2018)

The bulk of you are only reading so much of my response, this whole thread and reason I'm here IS to get accurate information on this subject..


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 12, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> BEV, I've been on the stage for years.   I'm not beating you up but (No) one learns this game that quick.   Just when you think you knew everything.  You learn you don't know as much as you thought.  I think your repetitive questioning on this one subject does not look good.  Bud I'm new to boards in general. But I have to tell you if you don't know the answer to the question your asking, you got a long way to go.   But what ever your intention good luck to ya.  I know there  is ball busting here but I am trying to help.
> 
> on this sub


 other than the first cycle sticky, what questions are you wanting me to consider and research, whoever said it is right "when you think you know it you're furthest from" or however he said it, I want to be educated on the subject correctly because I refuse, and even as a teen refused to use ANY illicit substance without having a level of knowledge and certainty what I'm getting is the best. Quality > quantity


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 12, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> Also if you pay 405.00 for hypertropin, which is a underground  HGH, you didn't learn much.  Someone is trying to make money? Who?  If your telling me it's 405.00. First they are  considered a kit 100iu's , which are in vials.  Something is not right here, 405.00 Hypertropin, smh??????  Tren 100.00 a vial?????    I'm new here but something is not right????  If I picked up on this....  $405.00 for hypertropin?????  I'm sorry I'm just lost.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=BogEyeVermin;453361]it's one of the mirrored 5kits sources,( .bz .me ) and I forget the 3rd one, the have hypertropin at 405 a box (10 vile) and Tren(which I know is an anbolic) for like 100/ vile


[/QUOTE]
and this goes back again for everyone to see (whether they're even reading this far into my responses to beging with) that I'm trying to find the right information, so since my friend obviously knows jack less than me on the subject ENLIGHTEN ME.. isn't this what this entire site is about ??


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 12, 2018)

And gee now looking at it, and the way you guys are responding(in terms of becoming educated on the subject) I just need to delve back first into the PCT threads because if the information I got on the actual gear is this messed up I better re do ALL my research into post cycle and in cycle care


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 12, 2018)

Just frustrated because I pride myself in accuracy, and that's what I want here.. and it's mad more easy to solicit Information on here than it is to someone at the gym, last thing I want to do is have someone think I'm accusing them of using


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 12, 2018)

Read the stickies man. All the beginner info is there as far as safely doing cycles and such. I would advise not even thinking about hgh or tren for a long time. 

Keep it simple. Read up on test cycles. The ancillaries to use. What pct means. How to properly know what to look for, and how to stay on top of your health during. It's all here.


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 12, 2018)

And I mean it's also difficult to research side effects, reactions, etc when what you thought you should be researching isn't even where I should be looking for period, I like to delve into information, and I'm just feeling defeated at this entire thing


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 12, 2018)

BogEyeVermin said:


> And I mean it's also difficult to research side effects, reactions, etc when what you thought you should be researching isn't even where I should be looking for period, I like to delve into information, and I'm just feeling defeated at this entire thing



That's why we recommend test only for a first time. That way you know how you react to it at certain doses before adding anything else


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 12, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Read the stickies man. All the beginner info is there as far as safely doing cycles and such. I would advise not even thinking about hgh or tren for a long time.
> 
> Keep it simple. Read up on test cycles. The ancillaries to use. What pct means. How to properly know what to look for, and how to stay on top of your health during. It's all here.


I'm just glad I'm now in the right place for all this information because I'm feeling defeated at this whole thing, very rarely am I ever this far off from the correct info


----------



## Jin (Jan 12, 2018)

I did about 6 months of reading stickies and post before I even joined a board. All this stuff is like second nature now but it was really confusing at the beginning. Don't expect to understand everything right away.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 12, 2018)

yeah man slow down. Educate yourself much better on peds, side effects, half lives, esters, pct, etc etc. and test only for 1st cycle always


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank you guys so much for speaking up !!!


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 12, 2018)

You'll be ok bud.  I hope things will workout.  I was just hoping you didn't let anyone beat you up for a underground price on HGH for that amount of cash.  Good luck to you bud..


----------



## BogEyeVermin (Jan 12, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> You'll be ok bud.  I hope things will workout.  I was just hoping you didn't let anyone beat you up for a underground price on HGH for that amount of cash.  Good luck to you bud..


 Thanks, and me too, you guys are very helpful, and naaah I would never place an order unless I knew the source was at worst reputable and at best a solid consistency in positive reviews


----------

